# Aqueon 24" T5 Dual Lamp Fixture



## jl209 (Mar 2, 2006)

Its NO HO is 24 watts I believe


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

That would be a T5NO fixture.



jl209 said:


> Its NO HO is 24 watts I believe


Can one just swap out the 14 watt bulbs for 24 watt bulbs, then have it be HO? (Sorry, noob with lighting, ballasts, etc.).


----------



## dundee (Sep 14, 2011)

dxiong5 said:


> That would be a T5NO fixture.
> 
> 
> 
> Can one just swap out the 14 watt bulbs for 24 watt bulbs, then have it be HO? (Sorry, noob with lighting, ballasts, etc.).


No you cannot. The wattage is set by the ballast.

Why are you unhappy with the fixture? Remember more light is not always a good thing.

What size tank are you using? Are you using CO2?


----------



## R_Barber001 (Oct 5, 2011)

Thank you for clearing that up! Just for reference, know of any good T5 HO companies? I enjoy my low to medium set up.


----------



## 99RedSi (Jul 31, 2005)

R_Barber001 said:


> Thank you for clearing that up! Just for reference, know of any good T5 HO companies? I enjoy my low to medium set up.


If that is the case, this is the perfect light for you for a 20G tank..


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Agreed. The dual fixture is pretty much just right for your tank. If you experience algae and you suspect your light is to blame, you can always raise it up. I checked one of these fixtures out the other day...they're very bright and nice.


----------



## jor8888 (May 31, 2011)

I have this light the colormax bulb makes big diff on the color of the plants and shrimps.


----------



## VeeSe (Apr 16, 2011)

This is the same fixture as the old Coralife T5NOs, just rebranded, I believe. A lot of people use them and like them.


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

dundee said:


> No you cannot. The wattage is set by the ballast.


Thanks for the clarification!



R_Barber001 said:


> Thank you for clearing that up! Just for reference, know of any good T5 HO companies? I enjoy my low to medium set up.


It's really your preference for T5HO fixtures. I guess you need one with a ballast that can handle the wattage of T5HO bulbs. Popular bulbs are German Gisemann bulbs, but I'm sure other brands work fine as well. I've heard good things about FishNeedIt, Tek by Sunlight Supply, Coralife, and Aqueon fixtures. 



VeeSe said:


> This is the same fixture as the old Coralife T5NOs, just rebranded, I believe. A lot of people use them and like them.


I have one just like this that is Coralife. Not sure if they're rebranded, from the same factory/parent company, or just similar. Here are Coralife's: http://coralifeproducts.com/product/hoods-light-fixtures/

Overall, I like it, though the bulbs I have are for marine tanks - so a bit brighter than the freshwater ones.


----------

